# How to update profile.



## easyrider (Feb 2, 2007)

I cant seem to update my profile to reflect my membership. What needs to happen? I am a paid up member. Thanks


----------



## Makai Guy (Feb 2, 2007)

Please see this thread:
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=53

For future reference, answers to most of your bbs operational questions may be found via the Troubleshooting sticky thread at the top of the TUG BBS forum.


----------



## easyrider (Feb 3, 2007)

*I have tried for 30 minutes, no profile changes*

I have followed the link and tried 5 times to change my status and have seen no changes. Whats the dealio ?


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 3, 2007)

perhaps you are typing in the wrong password...

send an email to tug@tug2.net and you will get a reply with the correct username/password to enter in.


----------



## Dave M (Feb 3, 2007)

He has entered the correct password. The problem is that he entered the TUG Member user name, too. Eliminating the user name and saving the password will solve the problem. (The password is the longer of the two terms.)


----------



## easyrider (Feb 3, 2007)

*Where is the user name, its not in the pass word box*

It seems that I cant update my profile. I dont see a place in the password box for the user name, just the pass word. If I have the right pass word do I have the wrong user name. When we first joined Tug our user name was easyrider but now we are easysider. Would this be the problem? We are paid up members.


----------



## Dave M (Feb 3, 2007)

You are not supposed to enter the user name anywhere. As indicated in the instructions that Doug linked you to, enter the TUG Member password in that box and you'll be all set. As I stated above, "Eliminating the user name and saving the password will solve the problem."


----------



## easyrider (Feb 3, 2007)

*Hi Dave, I am following the directions,there is no place for a username in the passwo*

I dont think you are looking at the link provided above because there isnt a place to install a username.


----------



## Makai Guy (Feb 3, 2007)

At the bottom of your *profile page*:






Enter ONLY the TUG Member Password in this space, NOT the full  Username/Password combination.


----------



## Dave M (Feb 4, 2007)

easysider -

In case Doug's clear instruction isn't clear to you, note the difference in what you have said and what I have said. You keep saying there isn't any place to put the user anme. I keep saying that's correct, there isn't. That's because you should *not* be entering the username - anywhere! 

The reason the box is called the "TUG Member Password" box is that only the password should be entered. Get rid of the User Name that you currently also have entered in that box!


----------



## easyrider (Feb 4, 2007)

*I understand your instuctions, no luck updating*

I have only been using the password sent to me that allows access to the other areas of tug, not this forum area, and have never used my username in the pass word box. The pass word im using is the same that you are using, I have another pass word that was sent to me but it doesnt work either. I apreciate your help and do understand your instructions. Could i have the wrong pass word ?  Thanks


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 5, 2007)

what they are saying...is that we can see what you typed in for the password.....and you have typed in the USERNAME AND PASSWORD IN THE BOX.

To be more clear...you have TWO words typed into the box...remove the first one so the second one is the only one there.


----------



## Dave M (Feb 5, 2007)

Step by step:

(1) Print these instructions.

(2) Go to post # 9 in this thread. 

(3) Click on the "profile page" link in the first line of that post.

(4) Scroll down to the "TUG Member Password" box at the bottom of the page.

(4) As "TUG Improvements" suggests, delete the first of the two words that you have in that box. 

(5) Click "Save Changes".

Those are essentially the same instructions you were guided to in posts # 2 and 9 of this thread.


----------



## easyrider (Feb 5, 2007)

*Thanks you guys*

Thanks for explaining the profile update. It was too easy.


----------

